# Witness Oath



## sme

Buna tuturor

Cum interpretaţi "witness oath"?

Multumesc


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Ce înseamnă pentru tine "interpretați"? Nu ne dai context (te rog s-o faci de acum înainte), însă bănuiesc că e vorba de jurământul depus de un martor la tribunal. Nu știu exact cum sună în română, însă prin filmele americane o să auzi ceva de genul "jur să spun tot adevărul și numai adevărul, așa să-mi ajute Dumnezeu".

Poți să ne dai propoziția pe care o traduci?


P.S. Atenție la diacritice.  Titlul trebuie să conțină exact cuvintele care te interesează, nu încape mai mult. Explicațiile te rog să le pui în mesajul propriu-zis.


----------



## sme

Interpretarea aproximativă o ştiam şi eu, mulţumesc. Mă gândeam că poate cineva ştie formatul exact al jurământului. Face parte dintr-o temă pe care o am in cursul preparatoriu pentru examenul DPSI(engleză-română)


----------



## Trisia

În acest caz, tare mi-e că întrebarea ta nu prea se potrivește cu forumul nostru, unde discutăm probleme de gramatică și traducere. Ce ai tu ține de "research". Îți doresc succes, oricum (inclusiv la examen).


----------

